# Salomon Malamute or Dialogue for a Big Fattie



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Fit is the same, Malanute is the best =) You can't do wrong with em.


----------



## garavac (Dec 1, 2008)

i am 200cm, 125kg
i rock 2009 malamutes in 12.5 on 2010 premiere f1r
just gotta say that those boots are the best ever for what i need them for...freeride and groomers


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks, these comments are exactly what I wanted to hear. Nice to hear another big man likes these Malamutes.


----------



## dogshrimper (Apr 15, 2011)

I just replaced a 9 year old pair of Dialogues with Malamutes.

As far as fit goes, a 2011 Malamute = 2011 Dialogue = 2011 Synapse (I tried them all on).

However a 2011 Malamute != a 9 year old Dialogue.

My old Dialogues were a 28.5, the new Malamutes are a 27. Both fit the same, the Dialogues are obviously packed out (so should be even bigger) but I have the same wiggle room for my toes in both. Be prepared to go smaller than you're used too.

I'm 6ft & 220lbs and the Malamutes feel fantastic. Stiff but I can still flex them forward if I want. Really comfy, no heel lift, tons of support and a roomy toe box. I bought a pair of superfeet insoles but the stock insoles have a plastic arch support and heel surround under the foam so didn't need them. I'm really impressed so far.

Only got them yesterday so haven't ridden them yet but wore them all day long at the office. $203 delivered & tax free from Christy Sports btw


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm your size and love my malamutes. I replaced my 7 year old malamutes last winter with 2010s and they are awesome!


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

So I did replace the old Dialogues with the 2011 Malamutes. I was really happy. They were stiff but comfortable right. I did have then heat molded though because I only rode on the for a 4 day trip and didn't have the luxury of breaking them in slower.

The fit was just about the same for me, though they were a little tighter all around. The only thing noticeably was that I was right at the end of the toebox, but I didn't want to stretch them since it was not creating any pressure and I figured the boot would break in a little more. I never did try the stiffening inserts because the boots were very still out of the box. I'll save the inserts for my next trip.

One interesting thing I noticed is that on the exterior, the Malamute was about 1/2-1cm shorter, and 1-1.5cm narrower in width. The shorter was nice because it reduces the chance of toedrag, but the narrow gave me a little trouble because the boot wasn't as perfect a fit in my bindings (Ride SPi) and tended to angle (essentially, it caused my boots to want to duck stance somewhat from heal to toe if that makes sense). To compensate, I increases the forward angle of my rear binding.

Despite this minor growing pain, this is really a great, stiff, comfortable boot, with a smaller profile than the Dialogue.


----------

